# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Archeage Bot

## balalala

Hi,archeage gamers.

Now We have archeage bot, it's made by a famours Bot programming team named Bot369. if you have botting experience in silkroad online, rohan online. you would know all these training sofware are safe and friendly easy to use.

If you want to test the archeage bot, you can visit our site ezebot.com, and now there is 6hours free promotion for every new users. Greeting~ please check on the news section on ezebot about how to get 6hours training time.

For the training software download, please check following information.
AgeBotQuestEu1.0.6C


1. Add "when appears 2003,2016 error" not auto login feature.
2. Optimized that lvl9 might stuck when doing watering quest.
3. Add using HP potion feature.
4. Add using meditation skill to recover MP feathure.
---------------------------------------
AgeBotQuestNa1.0.7


Update with game.

also, We are making training softare for some other games, for Black desert online and Heroes of the Storm online,will bring them to you guys soon.
For any questions& problems please post here, I will reply as soon as possible.

----------


## Eryx

No thanks!

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/3...3aa8/analysis/

----------

